# BP Tanker Officer/Captain by the name of Cownie



## Donny Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm hoping someone may by able to assist me with any info on a BP Tanker Officer/Captain by the name of Cownie from the Cathcart area of Glasgow(no forename at present). This man would have been at sea during/after WWII.

While not a former shipmate I have discovered a posible family connection with this mans wife who I knew as "Granny Cownie" when I was a toddler (this was not yesterday or the day before!). The stories I remember being told about included him being torpedoed during WWII and being killed in a road traffic accident in Lisbon post WWII.

I know this is not a lot of info to go on but I hope someone may be able to assist.

Thanks in advance,
Donny


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi Donny
Unusual name but there are two pouches for a man from Glasgow at the National Archives
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...t&hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=0&image1.y=0
As each pouch would cost £8.50 might be better to wait and see what other info you can find first.


----------



## Donny Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Ian,

Thank you very much. I think that David Cownie could well be the man given the Glasgow reference and the date of birth would also seem to fit. I can get someone to have look at the NA for me.

Once again thank you very much for the assist,
Donny


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Your welcome Donny, let us know how you get on.


----------

